# Business Manager for facebook



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

The other day Im trying to switch as I have for ever now to my business page on feacebook. But there something fishy no link to switch, Oh where is it?
Well I go into the oh facebook is messing around again.

Takes me about ten minutes to figure out there implementing some new way of getting around. The principle of it I dont mind ( havent even looked at it, o I dont know what it is).What get me all cranky is I dont remember seeing a message about this, you think facebook wold have at least told us.
GEEZ.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow Im really surprised nobody else is experiencing this.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Been this way for months. You don't switch accounts, just go to your page while logged in and you will post as your page.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah but you cant see the pages news feed anymore. Half of the experience is seeing others feed and interacting that way. Posting is not the issue. Reading on the facebook forums looks like a lot of people are pissed. I am too, but then when isnt someone pissed about something.
IMO it was working great before and now it isnt.

I am going to sign up for the business manager I read that once you do that it is pretty much the same as before.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

A final report. 

I emailed Facebook and they replied within a day and gave me all the info I needed. 

You can still operate as before but you now have to go about it a different way. 

Really impressed at how fast Facebook got back to me.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

So how does that work?


----------



## thomesallen (Mar 24, 2016)

I also have a facebook page so far I like the way they let us manage it. I can clearly see all notifications on the top menu option.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Heres is the email response very thorough.


We've been deprecating the ability to login and use Facebook as the Page you manage. However, we've built parallel features to enable you to do all of the same things you could previously do, without requiring you to use Facebook as your Page.

Viewing Pages Feed

1. Navigate to your Page
2. Select “View Pages Feed” under your Page's profile picture

Posting

1. Navigate to the Page
2. In the composer, you'll see a small square image with either your Page's profile picture or your personal profile picture. Click on the downward arrow next to this image. This will allow you to toggle between your personal profile and the Page(s) you manage.
3. Select the icon of the Page you want to post as
4. Post

Commenting & Liking

1. Navigate to the Page with the post you wish to like or comment on
2. Scroll to the post you wish to like or comment on
3. Click on the flag icon on the bottom righthand side of the post
4. Select the Page you want to comment or like as


Liking another Page as your Page

1. Navigate to the Page you wish to like
2. In the cover photo next to the like and message options, click on “...”
3. Select “Like as your Page”
4. You'll see a dropdown menu which will allow you to pick which of the Pages you manage to like this Page as 5. Save your changes
LikeShow more reactionsComment

This should help! Thank you for contacting Facebook Support and have a good night!


----------



## bocaratonpainters (Aug 17, 2016)

I got my nephew to manage all the social media :') Glad to have him help out any way he can. I do pay him of course, a few hundred dollars a month but it is a lot for him!


----------

